# Need grooming recommendations in SoCal (OC)



## carlielane (Jul 25, 2019)

Hello, im about to take Teddy to get his ears trimmed at our vet for the first time and im nervous. im looking for a groomer in Orange County thats specializes in goldens for next time so i feel secure that they will do a good job. I was recommended to go to Dawgs house of grooming, has anyone taken their goldens their and can provide me pictures of what they look like after the groom? i dont want Teddy to come home with botched ears.??Any other recommendations are appreciated. Thank you


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Sorry, I'm on the other side of the U S but here's a bump up. I feel your pain though. Rukie needs an ear trim and I don't know where to take him. I've watched the videos but I'm scared to try it myself.


----------



## carlielane (Jul 25, 2019)

Update: took teddy to Pawradise in yorba linda and he trimmed teddys ears with CLIPPERS. Arent you supposed to use thinning shears? As soon as i saw them i should have taken him and walked out but i stayed hopeful and now i regret it. To say the least im disappointed. lets hope they grow out fast. Ive attached before and after photos.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm further south from you so I don't have any recommendations unfortunately but I bet it was a miscommunication with the groomer. Or the dog was being a pain/fidgety. If you are expecting a lot of scissoring, it'll cost more money. If you want the dog to be groomed like a show groom, your best bet is to see if a handler or breeder is willing to groom them or learn to do it yourself. Ears are hard. I have a grooming background and I still routinely mess up ears. I don't trim my show golden at all, as I leave that up to her handler. 

You can get a set of shears online for relatively cheap and try to maintain them yourself. Here is a good guide if learning...
Morningsage Goldens Grooming


----------



## carlielane (Jul 25, 2019)

Thank you for the guide, i showed the groomer photos of what i wanted so i doubt it was miscommunication. I got in contact with a breeder who shows goldens and she will be grooming my dog from now on. Again, thank you for the guide i would love to eventually groom him myself.


----------



## mzilke (May 4, 2019)

he looks great very handsome pup. but you don't like it just remember it will grow back.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

I am a professional dog groomer. We are trained to groom pets and most pet owners want their dogs in and out FAST and as cheap as possible, so we learn pet shortcuts instead of proper show type grooming. For instance, you are supposed to hand strip terrier coats, but we clipper them because most pet owners aren't willing to pay what a hand stripping would be worth; plus most groomers aren't taught how to even do it. So your average groomer has never learned to do actual show ears on a golden-most pet groomers just shave out the inside of the ears and that's it-they leave all the fluffies around the ears. That is how I learned to do goldens. I have taken the time to do a lot of research (that morningsage tutorial someone else suggested is really good!), practiced on my own goldens as well as client goldens, and asked for critiques from golden people who show, but I still feel like my ears are terrible. That said, my clients all think the dogs look great, but I compare to what I see in the show ring and feel like there is a lot of room for improvement. So basically all this to say that unless a groomer is also a breeder or handler of show goldens, they probably aren't going to have the first clue how to do golden ears. To be honest when you said the groomer used a clipper on the ears I was definitely picturing something way worse than what you ended up with. Seems like the groomer did their best to figure out something that they were clueless about-it could definitely have been worse!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I know you're upset, but fortunately the hair on his ears will grow back. 

Teddy's a good looking boy, just look at that face.


----------



## annsaylor (Nov 10, 2020)

carlielane said:


> Thank you for the guide, i showed the groomer photos of what i wanted so i doubt it was miscommunication. I got in contact with a breeder who shows goldens and she will be grooming my dog from now on. Again, thank you for the guide i would love to eventually groom him myself.


Where did you find your groomer? I think we live in the same area. Thank you


----------



## Kimmy0802 (Feb 24, 2021)

annsaylor said:


> Where did you find your groomer? I think we live in the same area. Thank you


I’m in Orange County and also looking for someone! I know that paw sweet paw just accidentally shaved someone’s dog very badly and that’s the only place people recommended to me. Any ideas? My golden boy is an English cream and just needs a trim for the wispy hairs that are overgrown and I’m terrified that he will come back looking like a lab. Where did you end up going? And is your breeder available to do other dogs too?


----------



## annsaylor (Nov 10, 2020)

carlielane said:


> Thank you for the guide, i showed the groomer photos of what i wanted so i doubt it was miscommunication. I got in contact with a breeder who shows goldens and she will be grooming my dog from now on. Again, thank you for the guide i would love to eventually groom him myself.


Are you in Orange County? Is the breeder open to another customer? Lol I do not know any breeders in my area and my golden is from Florida and that would be a bit of a drive. Lol Help!!


----------



## annsaylor (Nov 10, 2020)

Kimmy0802 said:


> I’m in Orange County and also looking for someone! I know that paw sweet paw just accidentally shaved someone’s dog very badly and that’s the only place people recommended to me. Any ideas? My golden boy is an English cream and just needs a trim for the wispy hairs that are overgrown and I’m terrified that he will come back looking like a lab. Where did you end up going? And is your breeder available to do other dogs too?


I just go to my vet groomer and it is just a wash and tidy. Really need some help. Lol


----------

